# Radtransport am Auto



## Wopi (11. Juli 2012)

Liebes Forum,
seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Stage 6.0.
Ich war einigermassen überrascht, als ich im Handbuch lesen musste, dass das Rad nur *im *Auto und weder am Dach noch am Heckträger transportiert werden darf.

Habt ihr eine Idee, was hier der Hintergrund ist?
Wie soll ich mein Rad sonst in den Urlaub bekommen ?

LG
Wopi


----------



## Sepp290579 (12. Juli 2012)

Wat? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört... Mein Skeen fährt immer auf dem Dach mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wopi (12. Juli 2012)

Naja, wird dem guten Stück eh nichts anderes übrigbleiben als auf dem Dach zu reisen.
Die Frage ist halt, was könnte kaputt werden und was kann man vorsorglich dagegen tun ?


----------



## Toolkid (12. Juli 2012)

Damit sichert sich der Hersteller nur gegen evtl Reklamation mit Schäden durch Transport ab.
Sprich Transport außen am Fahrzeug nur auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## friesenspiess (12. Juli 2012)

Wopi schrieb:


> Liebes Forum,
> seit kurzem bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Radon Stage 6.0.
> Ich war einigermassen überrascht, als ich im Handbuch lesen musste, dass das Rad nur *im *Auto und weder am Dach noch am Heckträger transportiert werden darf.
> 
> ...


Wenn du mit 130 bei Regen über die Bahn fährst ist das wie ein Hochdruckreiniger. Dabei kommt Feuchtigkeit an Stellen wo die Sonne nicht scheint...das kann halt sehr schädlich für sämtliche Lager sein.


----------



## Robby2107 (12. Juli 2012)

Wopi schrieb:


> Naja, wird dem guten Stück eh nichts anderes übrigbleiben als auf dem Dach zu reisen. ...


 
Also mein Skeen fährt immer *im* Auto mit. 

Hab mir extra nen Halter selber gebaut um die Gabel mit der Steckachse zu fixieren. Dann alles (wo das Rad dann steht) mit Alu-Riffelblech bodenseitig ausgekleidet wegen Dreck und fertig. Selbst der dicke Woofer mußte nicht weichen und die 2 verstehen sich jetzt im hinteren Abteil prächtig!!

Nächste Herrausforderung wird sein, das Stage von der Freundin da hinten mit unter zu bringen. Wird der Woofer wahrscheinlich sporadisch (!) weichen müssen. 

Aber geht alles mit etwas guten Willen und Phantasie. Bilder kann ich mal nachträglich reinstellen.


----------



## Sepp290579 (12. Juli 2012)

Das ist natürlich besser, aber in meinem Citroen C2 wäre das schwierig


----------



## Trollgutten (13. Juli 2012)

Wie wärs mit Anhängerkupplung und da den Träger rauf?
Hat auch den Vorteil, das man hinterher nicht die ganzen Insekten an den Griffen kleben hat  Und Wasser sollte wohl auch nicht eindringen können, da im Windschatten

Und die Arbeitshöhe für die Fixierung der Bikes ist auch viel angenehmer


----------



## romanb7 (14. Juli 2012)

robby2107 schrieb:


> also mein skeen fährt immer *im* auto mit. :d
> 
> hab mir extra nen halter selber gebaut um die gabel mit der steckachse zu fixieren. Dann alles (wo das rad dann steht) mit alu-riffelblech bodenseitig ausgekleidet wegen dreck und fertig. Selbst der dicke woofer mußte nicht weichen und die 2 verstehen sich jetzt im hinteren abteil prächtig!!
> 
> ...



jaaa! Bilder bitte!


----------



## Sepp290579 (15. Juli 2012)

Trollgutten schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Anhängerkupplung und da den Träger rauf?
> Hat auch den Vorteil, das man hinterher nicht die ganzen Insekten an den Griffen kleben hat  Und Wasser sollte wohl auch nicht eindringen können, da im Windschatten
> 
> Und die Arbeitshöhe für die Fixierung der Bikes ist auch viel angenehmer



Das stimmt nicht, das Rad ist in einer Minute drauf (Thule). Benutze den Dachträger schon ziemlich oft und deswegen ist er auch das ganze Jahr drauf. Hätte keinen Bock mir das jedes mal hinten dran zu montieren. Ist sehr praktisch und bei meiner Größe von 1.90 absolut kein Problem 
Also Insekten hab ich noch keine gefunden


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,


diese Woche war ich endlich mal wieder mit dem Auto und dem Rad unterwegs. Habe gleich auch ein paar Bilder vom Transport im Fahrzeug gemacht.

Wie schon geschrieben ist die rechte Seite des Kofferraums und der Rückseite der Lehne mit Riffelblech ausgekleidet. Darauf ist dann ein Halter für die Gabel mit Steckachse montiert. Ich muß nur noch den Sattel mit Stütze aus dem Rahmen nehmen (wegen der Höhe) und die Talas absenken, dann kann ich das Rad problemlos rückwärts ins Auto schieben und festmachen. Platz am Lenker nach rechts und oben könnte man bei geschlossener Heckklappe max. als Fingerbreit bezeichnen. Aber das Rad sitz so bombig, daß es nicht/kaum wackelt.

Hoffe die Bilder passen so 

@RadonBikes: Wie wäre es mit ein paar kleinen "Radon"-Aufkleber für den "Radontransporter"??  Größe vielleicht 15X5cm für die hinteren Seitenscheiben.  

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (28. Juli 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> @RadonBikes: Wie wäre es mit ein paar kleinen "Radon"-Aufkleber für den "Radontransporter"??  Größe vielleicht 15X5cm für die hinteren Seitenscheiben.
> 
> grüße
> Robby



Sowas vielleicht?


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Juli 2012)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Sowas vielleicht?



Genau sowas ... Wo hast den her bekommen? Bei Radon selber nix gefunden und bei HS grad auch nich.


----------



## romanb7 (28. Juli 2012)

Robby2107 schrieb:


> Genau sowas ... Wo hast den her bekommen? Bei Radon selber nix gefunden und bei HS grad auch nich.



Die haben wir uns machen lassen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby2107 (28. Juli 2012)

romanb7 schrieb:


> Die haben wir uns machen lassen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Und Radon bekommt es selber nicht hin?! 

Wo habt ihr die machen lassen? Seit ihr mit ner Vorlage zum Copyshop?
Das wäre jetzt die einzige Lösung, die mir einfällt.


----------



## romanb7 (28. Juli 2012)

...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kevinphillip (28. Juli 2012)

die aufkleber hat h und s im laden rummfliegen .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## romanb7 (29. Juli 2012)

Aber nicht die 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby2107 (29. Juli 2012)

kevinphillip schrieb:


> die aufkleber hat h und s im laden rummfliegen .....


Das mag wohl sein, nur fahre ich von Stuttgart aus nicht nach Bonn wegen 3 Aufklebern. 

Also entweder schickt der Laden da was her oder eben selber machen.


----------



## romanb7 (29. Juli 2012)

Die haben nur diese Stickerbögen mit den den "alten" Aufklebern, zumindest war es im September letztes Jahr so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo, 
solche durchsichtigen Aufkleber haben wir tatsächlich nicht. Nur in weiß mit unserem Logo drauf. 
Viele Grüße!


----------



## log11 (3. August 2012)

@Robby2107, Deine Radtransportkonstruktion finde ich sehr gelungen. Darf ich fragen in welchem Auto Du das Radl transportierst?
Hast Du die Halterung für die Steckachse nur auf das Riffelblech geschraut und das Blech mit doppelseitigen Klebeband oder Klettband am Kofferaumfilz befestigt?
Ich suche so eine Lösung für einen Golf6 Variant. Ob die lichte Höhe im Fahrzeug reicht muss ich allerdings mal nachmessen.

Gruß log11


----------



## Robby2107 (6. August 2012)

Guten Morgen, 

das Riffelblech und die Halterung sind im Kofferraumboden verschraubt. Alles andere würde im Falle eines Unfalls nur extrem gefährlich werden im Auto!!!!

Das Rad wird in einen Opel Astra H Caravan transportiert, sollte also auch in einen Golf Variant passen. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## SlideNunner (2. März 2013)

Ich sag nur Golf 3 "Platzwunder"!!!
Vorderrad raus dann passen auch zwei komplette MTB rein


----------



## Robby2107 (7. März 2013)

SlideNunner schrieb:


> Ich sag nur Golf 3 "Platzwunder"!!!
> Vorderrad raus dann passen auch zwei komplette MTB rein


 
Geht auch beim Astra mit Gepäck.


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (7. März 2013)

Hi,

wäre nett wenn du mal Bilder von der Halterung posten könntest.

MFG


----------



## Robby2107 (8. März 2013)

LutschiVanGogh schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wäre nett wenn du mal Bilder von der Halterung posten könntest.
> 
> MFG


 
Im Prinzip sieht man die ja auf den Bildern die schon hier online sind weiter oben im Thread. 

Aber kann da nochmal näher ran gehen mit dem Handy.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

